# John Deere stx38 muddin tractor



## deereboy (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum just wanted to tell you guys about my JD stx38 that I'm putting a fh500v Kawasaki 17 hp, pulley swap, gas pedal, and possibly a lift on it... Any ideas on anything else or any suggestions?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

deereboy said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to the forum just wanted to tell you guys about my JD stx38 that I'm putting a fh500v Kawasaki 17 hp, pulley swap, gas pedal, and possibly a lift on it... Any ideas on anything else or any suggestions?


Helmet and neck brace*.*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forum Deerboy! In addition to Stickerpickers input....Pictures!


----------

